# Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht



## amdintel (26. August 2009)

*Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Ein nettes Werbe Bild, 
soll Unternehme den Erfolgt offerieren , 
erfolgreiche Unternehmens Mitarbeiter zeigt,
das Werbe Bild auf der MS Seite, 
offenbar passt diese   Werbung  nicht für Polen,  
ein Mann mit schwarzer Hautfarbe nicht ins Konzept.

Ich bezeichne so  was als  Rassismus !
denn die Hautfarbe sagt nichts über einen Menschen und dessen Qualifikation aus  und grade in den USA , wo MS seinen Hautsitz hat, ist ein teil der Bevölkerung dunkler Hautfarbe .

-Microsoft manipuliert Bild: Hautfarbe passte nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quelle: Winfuture.de news
Microsoft manipuliert Bild: Hautfarbe passte nicht - WinFuture.de


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Also wenn man direkt die beiden Bilder vergleicht finde ich das der Mann mit der dunkleren Hautfarbe mehr aussieht wie eine Fotomontage als das Bild auf der rechten Seite.

Allgemeine sehe ich das aber genauso .

Schlimm das es heut zu Tage immer noch so ist.


Mfg Micha


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Ob das ein Rassistischen Hintergrund hat??? Ich muss ehrlich zugeben das der rechte (generell gesehen) besser in das Schema des Bildes passt.


----------



## amdintel (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Also wenn man direkt die beiden Bilder vergleicht finde ich das der Mann mit der dunkleren Hautfarbe mehr aussieht wie eine Fotomontage als das Bild auf der rechten Seite.
> 
> Allgemeine sehe ich das aber genauso .
> 
> ...


 wenn du dir mal den Hals des in der mitte sitzen Mannes an kuckt,  auf der Fälschung  das vergrößerst , 
siehst`e die Fälschung auch noch ein mal,
der Hals ist nämlich etwas zu dick geraten 
für den Oberkörper


----------



## Kaputt ? (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Also wenn man direkt die beiden Bilder vergleicht finde ich das der Mann mit der dunkleren Hautfarbe mehr aussieht wie eine Fotomontage als das Bild auf der rechten Seite.



Also mir kommt es so vor als würden beide Männer nicht ganz ins Bild passen.

Hmm komisch, dass auf einmal davon nichts mehr zu sehen ist auf der Seite für Polen. Da sieht man wieder wie schnell Microsoft reagiert wenn es um so etwas geht.


----------



## Röster (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Ich würd sagen das is kein Rassismus, wie wollen es doch nur jeden recht machen


----------



## kenji_91 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Außerdem ist die Hand zu dick und zu dunkel für den Weißen.


----------



## cami (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Man kann sich wirklich über alles und jeden ärgern.
Leute leute.. wenn man sucht, findet man bei jeder Firma was, was nicht passt. 
Daher Wayne interessierts?


----------



## DrSin (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

So gesehen ist es nicht schön was da passiert ist, besser wäre ein neues Foto gewesen, aber man muss sich als internationale Firma (ja ich weiß Mr. Threadstarter passt das nicht) an die nationalen Märkte anpassen, sicher ist es fraglich ob ein Farbiger den Werbeeffekt schmälert.
Mich persönlich würde es garantiert nicht stören, aber man guckt wohl eher hin wenn man ein vertrautes Gesicht sieht.

Edit: und man kann davon ausgehen das MS Polen das Bild geändert hat, nicht MS USA)


----------



## Lexx (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

hat noch niemand die farbe der gesichter mit den händen verglichen.. ?
ich wills ja ned gleich in den photoshop laden und mir die farbwerte anzeigen lassen, aber.. 
geschweige denn den maskenrand rauspinzen.. 

der am rechten bild sieht aus wie genickbruch.
so sitzt doch keiner in einem meeting, schon gar nicht bei MS..


----------



## amdintel (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Ein Spaß ist das jedenfalls nicht und jeder ist für seine 
Tat voll verantwortlich, 
egal ob wissentlich oder unwissentlich,oder aus versehen ,  könnte  das Weltweit für Microsoft zu Konsequenzen führen, 
denn das ist ein Großer Konzern mit geschulten Leuten 
und wenn die so etwas veröffentlichen,
kann man nicht mehr von einem versehen sprechen ?
Das Internet ist kein Rechts freier Raum.
Dabei betone ich, das auch Menschen schwarzer Haut Farbe zu den Microsofts Kunden zählen .
Man könnte nun daraus schließen, das diese Personen Gruppe nun
nicht mehr erwünscht ist ?
Und so was macht ein Welt Konzern, der Welt weit Produkt verkauft .

Microsoft: Bedauern über rassistische Bild-Retusche - News - CHIP Online


----------



## ole88 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

tja so ist microsoft also was solls , gibt schlimmeres im leben


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Peinlich auf jeden Fall, als ob sowas keiner merkt....


----------



## Lexx (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*



amdintel schrieb:


> ..das auch Menschen schwarzer Haut Farbe zu den Microsofts Kunden zählen...


.. in Polen.. ?
das möchte ich bezweifeln..


----------



## STSLeon (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Mich interessiert viel eher, ob das Notebook da ein Apple ist. Sieht danach aus und das wäre wirklich peinlich


----------



## rocc (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

tja leute, so siehts aus.

aber das sieht nicht so aus als hätten das profis gemacht. erinnert mich auch eher nach genickbruch! 

eigentlich schade für einen so großen konzern. und wenn sie das bild neugemacht hätten...

OT: Wer geht auf die polnische Inet-Seite von Microsoft??


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Wird meiner Ansicht mehr aufgebauscht als es wert ist.


----------



## Maschine311 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Also ich denke das es seit Obama immerhin ein dunkelhäutiger Präsident, das mit den Rassismus überholt ist. Evt. gibt es so ein paar Südstaaten Nester in den das noch nicht angekommen ist, aber solche Vollpfosten habe wir hier auch. Meiner Meinung nach passt das rechte Bild einfach besser und ist Homogener das hat eindeutig nichts mit Rassismus zu tun, affig!


----------



## ole88 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

hmmm stimmt wenn es nicht so laienhaft gemacht wäre hätte dies gepasst


----------



## Icejester (26. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*



amdintel schrieb:


> denn die Hautfarbe sagt nichts über einen Menschen und dessen Qualifikation aus  und grade in den USA , wo MS seinen Hautsitz hat,



 Hautsitz? Freudscher Verschreiber? 

Zum Thema: Ich finde das völlig unerheblich. Irgendein Marketing-Mensch wird sich was dabei gedacht haben. Wenn Schwarze in Polen in der Werbung nicht gut ankommen, dann ist das eben so. Wir können weder Microsoft vorschreiben, wie sie zu werben haben, noch können wir den Polen vorschreiben, wen sie zu mögen haben.

Immerhin haben sie den Asiaten auf dem Bild gelassen.

Hat sich mal jemand gedacht, daß es vielleicht auch sein könnte, daß sie den Schwarzen entfernt haben, weil sie sich gedacht haben, daß es schlecht ankommen könnte, wenn die weiße Frau da in einer Chefposition am Kopf des Tisches sitzt und ihre Untergebenen offensichtlich nur Nicht-Weiße sind? So könnte man das Originalbild nämlich auch deuten.


----------



## RavenlordX (27. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Naja, der Typ auf dem rechten Bild schaut ja auch irgendwie nicht auf den "Point of Interest" wo die anderen beiden hingucken 

Aber wie schon so schön gesagt, hier soll es wieder jedem recht gemacht werden, was heißen soll, ein Gewohntes Bild für das entsprechende Land!

Ende!


----------



## Robin13788 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Schaut doch mal genauer hin, auf dem rechten Bild ist bei allesn Personen die linke Gesichtshälfte beleuchtet, nur der Typ in der Mitte hat anscheinend seine eigene Sonne im Raum stehen, sein Gesicht wird von Links "angestrahlt".


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Ich muss sagen, auf den ersten Blick fällt das gar nicht auf, auch wenn das an sich ja schon wirklich mehr als extrem peinlich ist.


----------



## unterseebotski (27. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

...also abgesehen davon, dass die Montage ziemlich schlecht ist: in Mitteleuropa ist es nun einmal so, dass sich Produkte, die mit dunkelhäutigen Menschen beworben werden, nicht so gut verkaufen. (Es gibt da natürlich auch wieder Ausnahmen, kommt auf das Produkt und die Zielgruppe an.)

Wenn man jemandem Rassismus vorwerfen will, dann eher den Verbrauchern - die Werbung folgt nur dem Trend. (Ich bin aus der Werbebranche...)


----------



## Floletni (27. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Ich seh das kein Rassismus. Es ist einfach für den (ost-)europäischen Markt nicht grad glaubhaft wenn da ein Schwarzer sitzt. DIe haben nur die Seite den Land angepasst. Da gibts nicht viel zu diskutieren.


----------



## nitg (27. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

so hart es auch klingen mag, aber gibt es in amerika nicht die besagte quoten-regelung? es muss dort doch u.a. in jedem film mindestens ein schwarzer mitspielen, quoten-schwarzer nennt man sowas glaub ich...

bin zwar auch sehr gegen diese methode, da sie einen rassistischen hintergrund offenbart, aber wa will man machen...

was ich microsoft nur ein bisschen übel nehme: dass sie es dermaßen schlecht (eventuell auch absichtlich?) gemacht haben.... weil wenn microsoft was vertuschen will, dann wäre das auch gelungen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

da ist keinerlei rassismus zu sehen, einfach eine anpassung an den jeweiligen markt...
das manche leute deswegen so rumheulen müssen bzw. zwanghaft rassismus sehen möchten ist schade.
aber hauptsache mal wieder rumgemeckert *kopfschüttel*


----------



## amdintel (27. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Microsoft stellt sich immer gerne als Welt offenes Unternehmen zur Schau,
ich glaube nicht dass das Absicht war ,
eher die Dummheit eines MS-Mitarbeiters, 
zur Last  legen kann man dad  MS eigentlich schon,
MS macht jagt auf Raub Kopierer und merkt die eigenen Schweinereien nicht ?
Schließlich sind die für den Inhalt selber verantwortlich ,
Da kann man sehen, wie gute die Firma Microsoft ihre eigenen Produkte kennt und 
wie gut Microsoft die eigenen Web- Seiten kennt !


----------



## Brzeczek (27. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Skandal !!!!


----------



## ole88 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

und mehr hast du nicht zu sagen? las doch solchen spam


----------



## DarthTK (28. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Da Werbung prinzipiell generell auf den vorhandenen Markt angepasst wird, sehe ich hier keinerlei Rassismus. Schon gar keine Verbindung mit angeblichen Kampf gegen Raubkopierer. Eher mehr ein draufhämmern auf Microsoft wo es nur geht.

MS hätte meiner Meinung nach zwar ein komplett neues Bild für diese Werbung machen sollen. Schließlich ist keine der drei Personen dem osteuropäischen, speziell dem polnischen, Raum zuzuordnen.

Evtl. sollte der TE seine Weltsicht ein wenig überdenken und nicht überall den Teufel sehen...


----------



## Bruce112 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Für 1 Prozent Aktienanteil Von Microsoft stehe ich zu Verfügung .

Also Microsoft ruf mich an !


----------



## ole88 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

und was soll uns das jetzt sagen? ich will 50%prozent.


----------



## b00naqua (29. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Finde ich ja ein wenig Lustig... vor allem Microsofts Reaktion, es gleich wieder rückgängig zu machen 

Aber das weiss man doch, das in Polen die wahren Nasen stecken... das war eigentlich ganz durchdacht von Microsoft, man will ja sein Produkt an den Mann bringen.
Nein, man muss ja auch sehen, in welchem Land welche Einwohner überwiegend vertreten sind... die kommen dann aufs Bild.

Welche Firma kann sich heutzutage noch davon freisprechen, alles dafür zu tun es dem Kunden recht zu machen.


----------



## edge1112 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Ich bezeichne das eher weniger als Rassismus, die Seite auf den der Schwarze, Weiß ist ist aus Polen und in Osteuropa gibt es eher mehr Weiße als Schwarze. Das ist einfach Marketing


----------



## The_Joker (29. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Wärs Werbung für Deutschland, würden dann auch nur Weissbrote sitzen? Mir isses Latte wer mich berät & da spielt die Hautfarbe keine Rolle. Fachkompetenz &-wissen, sind wichtiger. Wenn man schon schon Werbung für das jeweilige Land macht, dann bitte richtig. Für Polen hätte ein komplett neues Bild erstellt werden müßen, doch dazu war einfach zu faul.


----------



## skankee (31. August 2009)

*AW: Microsoft fälscht sich  selber und das mehr als schlecht*

Du willst uns hier wohl nur deine Anti-MS-Meinung getarnt als "News" unterjubeln, denn mit einer News hat das ganze nichtmehr viel am Hut !

Demnächst werde ich hier auch irgendwelche Artikel aufgreifen, dort das Blaue vom Himmel reininterpretieren, hetzten was das Zeug hält und auf "Thema erstellen" klicken  .




amdintel schrieb:


> Das Internet ist kein Rechts freier Raum.



Gegen welches Gesetz soll auf dem Bild denn bitte verstoßen worden sein ? Gründe für die Änderung wurden schon zu genüge genannt...




amdintel schrieb:


> könnte  das Weltweit für Microsoft zu Konsequenzen führen



Das ist wohl mehr dein Wunsch als Realität.



amdintel schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne so  was als  Rassismus !



Man muss schon der größte Depp sein um MS hier ernsthaft Rassismus zu unterstellen  .


----------

